# Trapping Convention



## bigbrokechevy (May 28, 2009)

Is anyone else going to the trappers convention in Lurray this weekend. I am so pumped about it. Missed it the last year. Understandibly, trapping isn't everyone's thing but it takes alot of skill sometimes. Hope to see you there, Thanks, Jason


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

man i just looked this up and it sounds like a good one. too bad i got a hunt club work day this weekend. SUCKS! funny bc I was just thinking today that I need to remember some of my younger day snares and traps, etc. rabbits are overpopulated on the farm, but hard to use dogs to run em because they just run STRAIGHT to the neighbors. but trappin' gets you excited every mornin when ya go check all your traps. you'll have to bring back some info for us!


----------

